# Info on Autotrails A Class Vans



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Dose anyone have any information on any of A classes made by Autotrail, I no that they no longer make them but there are a few about.
Regards
Ray


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There was only one called the "Grande Frontier. Built on the previous merc sprinter chassis 2006/2007. Same layout as the Mohican (end bathroom) but with A class pull down bed.
Apparently many problems with them at first but there was a recent thread saying they eventually got them sorted.




Trevor


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The model they did produce, the Grande Frontier, seems to attract a vast number of complaints but I have no personal experience.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply’s do you now what sorts of problems were reported, was in due base vehicle or due to the habitation side.

Ray


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A class*

Ray

Have a read of this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-56104-grande.html

and this one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21820-grande.html

Russell


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I think we looked at a second hand one in a dealers and it had problems with the roof seam and I wasn't impressed with the sealant in a couple of other places yet it wasn't very old. Shame because it was a nice looking van inside but the impression we got was that there were issues with build quality

Chris


----------

